# Fireplace switch Question



## NewGuY (Jan 26, 2014)

I moved into a house with a gas fireplace and had two low voltage wires coming out the bottom that when connected turn on the fireplace! I connected a regular rocker switch to the wires and it works ok but not ideal location. There is a wall switch next to the fireplace that has 110v AC power to an outlet in the bottom of the fireplace that I am guessing is for a blower unit. Is there a way I can use the powered 110v AC outlet controlled by the wall switch to turn on the low voltage switch that controls the fireplace?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2014)

Absolutely NOT. 110Volts AC is not LOW VOLTAGE.

You will smoke the gas valve.

Why not check out Skytech?

http://www.skytechpg.com/

That way you can put your "switch" anywhere you want.


----------



## NewGuY (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't thinking of feeding 110 into the milivolt connection just thought that since there was a switch there already I may be able to step down the voltage to the valve connection to utilize the existing switch/outlet.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think that will work. Millivolt systems are DC, so not only would it have to be stepped down, but it would have to be converted from AC...


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 26, 2014)

NewGuY said:


> Is there a way I can use the powered 110v AC outlet controlled by the wall switch to turn on the low voltage switch


there is a way to use this switch ,you remove the wire that brings 110 voltage to the blower switch and replace it with the white or common wire to the blower outlet in the bottom of the fireplace.Now that there is no power running to the blower outlet you wire your low voltage wires to the those wires [Black and White].I have done this many times but if your not familiar with how electricity works get you a remote and put the receiver in the fireplace bottom and hook it to the wires or direct to the valve.


----------

